# Help! Haven't been diagnosed with ibs and confused.



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok to start off I'm 25 years old with no history of colon cancer in my family. I feel like I have had ibs for about 6 years now. It started with a bloathe that I layer realized was caused by constipation. Also I would tend to get bouts of diareah after eating out. Anyways idk if I'm just a hypochondriac but I recently looked up what an "ideal poop" looks like and it's been all downhill. I noticed that I started having floating stool and shortly after last my appetite not sure if it's related but also was and still currently going through major stress. Mainly concerning my health, I could just be overreacting. Since then I noticed my stools have been relatively flat for about 2 weeks could have been longer just started really examining it. Sometimeso they tend to be thinner and sometimes thicker,but with edges. Also for the past 2 days my first bowel starts with the "ideal log" then tapers into a softer poop with edges. I'm terrified it could be cancer just a awhile ago though a passed a bowel that was on the slimmer side wouldn't say pencil thin, but with no edges. Really confuses I also have a hard time passing soft stool I wouldn't say constipated because I go at least twice a day. I recently increased my fiber intake and I suspect it could be hemmeroids or possibly a pelvic floor issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Rickyesss,
With your age and passing decent stools I would say your problem is not cancer. I'm no doctor but going by info provided I would say it's highly unlikely. Do you have any pain if so where is it located..?? You could just be food intolerant since you really don't know what they put in food when you eat out. I wouldn't worry too much if your had yellow color stool , eyes yellow or skin yellow it would be red flag. If stool was black or blood red more flags. Let me know if you have pain also if it's dull or sharp or bend over pain.. Hope this helps...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Balt72 for the reply, no pain really just every so often I feel a bloat/irritated feeling in my lower left abdomen. Comes and goes, stool color is a ranges from light to a darker brown. No blood or black stools. My eyes seem a little irritated not sure if you would consider yellow? But I do work in the heat and dirt for hours, not sure if that contributes.


----------

